# which primarch are you most like



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok guys I know I'm a nerd but which primarch would you consider yourselves to be most like. You know in your personality traits, your temperament your style of fighting( i mean table top fighting so don't any ideas ) personally with the hassles i've had this week i'm kinda like Angron at the moment and can't wait to get my hands on a certain someone so i can say my piece. usually though i'm more along the lines of Jhagatai Khan or Leman Russ, I've got a short fuse but i'm quick to see the funny side of a situation as well. So what do you guys think thought this could be quite funny. Take it easy people.


----------



## ironhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

mortarion (before the herecy) He believed the strong should protect the weak and despised those who abused power, hard to believe now but it was once true. plus his fighting tactic was to smash his enemies in a withering salvo of fire, one primarch even called the death guard the hammer and anvil. 

Though my thirst for knowledge is more like magnus the red, I lack his other qualities so sticking with mortarion.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Magnus. The pursuit of knowledge is a noble endeavour.

And I'm a big red cyclops.

:big red cyclops:


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm most like the Lion because if recognize the value of withholding information and the applications of doing so. Also, I know that shadows are an excellent ally (from playing airsoft at night lol) el'Jonson was noble and charismatic, but he had a dark side from growing up in the vicious jungle that no amount of culture could even take away.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm definitely Konrad Curze...He is focused on his goals but has a darker, crueler side (night haunter)


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'm the missing one coz I've no friends:laugh:


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

Alpharius/Omegon, I'm a sneak-devious bastard whose very loyal.....


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Dorn
Seems the most human without glaring shortcomings. also fairly levelheaded(not perfect) and will analize a situation rather than waste resources.

still nobel however but has an understanding of how underhanded works.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

The Emperor! Sorry but I had to get that out of my system...

Anyways, the Emperor is the only one I know about other than names and looks and Legions. And weapons. So I can't give a real answer but I'd actually go with Mortarion before Heresy according to the account above.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Night Lords FOREVER! LOL XD


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

To answer that accuratly i would have to go with the emperor (i know he's not a primarch) but i exibit several traits from several primarchs, so i'm not like any single one, and since each primarch exibited certain traits from the emperor that means he has the aspects of all the primarchs ergo...me! And my fighting style changes depending on who and what i'm fighting and my mood at that moment so again i'm not like any single primarch. If i wanted to be like any it would be Lion El'Jonson for obvious reasons...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Fulgrim im totally hot :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

has to be russ. i look like him have his heritage (viking/celtic) and i totally have his personality and fighting style hands down 100% plus i love to drink and eat a lot lol


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

no seriously totally HOT:so_happy: with an ego to boot :laugh:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

wow i realize that now noisemarine lol


----------



## Legolastom (Aug 6, 2008)

Sanguinius. I’m just that good.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> wow i realize that now noisemarine lol


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: u know it!!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

yeah you may be hot but i can drink more than you can!!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!! YAY RUSS


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

The Emperor is a Primarch. All of the signs point to him being the Primarch of the Grey Knights.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> yeah you may be hot but i can drink more than you can!!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!! YAY RUSS


who gets more girls then lol?!?!?!?! the crazy barbarian who smells kinda weird or... me :biggrin:


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

Fulgrim because i like my stuff to be perfict.
Also Cato if you read Fight of the Esanstin(spelling) at the end it said that Natainal Garo was perfict for purging the demons or something like that.


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

Sanguinius, but then maybe if I'm cocky enough to think I'm that good then I should be Horus?

But yeah, I'm Sanguinius because if it came down to it, I'd be willing to sacrifice my life for something bigger than myself. And I just love his fatalistic decision to enter battle with Horus when he knew he was gonna die, but he did anyway because of honor and duty. Plus I'd probably be naive enough to think that I could turn Horus back to good.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

What's your point Brother Anubus?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I think it's to state that The emperor was not the primarch of the grey knights, GArro wasnot either, he was the first inquisitor. The grey knights had a geneseed cocktail from several founding legions to make them better in several respects to the others... They were a primarch orgy in a glass basically:biggrin:


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok i know i started this but the other guy who said Leman Russ reminded me of something. I too have celtic blood in my veins and it's only a couple of generations back (my grandfather) i'm also kinda loud and shouty like Russ (only after copious amounts of beer though) and I am and always have been compelled to protect those weaker than myself and those who i am close to, some of my friends are as close as broters and sisters to me and those who are counted among them i would happily die for should it be neccessary. theres no way in hell i'll ever let anything bad happen to them if it's within my power to prevent it


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> The Emperor is a Primarch. All of the signs point to him being the Primarch of the Grey Knights.


It's more likely to be Mortarian - the resistance to the effect of disease, or corruption. Yes yes yes, there's the fact that the Death Guard gave into Nurgle, but that was because they followed Mortarian Blindly.

I think it would be made publicly known that they are thought to be of the Emperors Stock. I'm looking for a quote about it now.

Myself? I'm more of Dorn, Perturabo, NightHaunter or Vulkan. Being in the Marines, I know actually how the tactics work, and how effective they are. Shit me - Vulkan and Konrad Kurze are the ultimate in close in, shock and terror tactics.


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

there is no point Cato ...


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah, no point in argueing... ...there's no real answer. But just for the hell of it the Daemonhunters Codex says (and I quote): "..., the Grey Knights were unique in that their gene-seed was said to have come from the Emperor's own flesh.

It doesn't say anything about the 8 or 9 Marines story. And this is the Daemonhunter Codex...


----------



## Maggard (May 20, 2008)

First off the Primarchs are very specifically the Emperor's 20 sons, yeah the Grey Knights gene-seed comes from the Emperor but that doesn't make him a primarch.

Secondly I think I'm most like Dorn or Perturabo.
Dorn because he was very level headed and stoic but when pushed too far can fly in to a terrible rage (as on the Phalanx in Flight of the Eisenstein).
Perturabo for his overall style in battle, like at the Iron Cage when he gave the Fists a cleard objective (the tower) simply to focus their attacks on despite it being worthless, misdirection > all.


----------



## Grand Master Belial (Jun 4, 2008)

I am most like Guilliman. 

Efficient builder
Standards Writer
Involved in the Government for the betterment of all.


----------



## The Seraph (Aug 25, 2008)

Fuck it, I like Warseer more.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

I get all the girls!!!!! no maybe not because apparently fulgrim was hot as hell, no ****, but i can party harder!


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

>.< did u just call me gay?!?!?!

( no offense to any1 who may actually be gay)


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Im probably like Dorn, I analyse a situation before sending the right unit to do the job. Also I keep my emotions about the game hidden like Dorn hides them.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

maybe.....no you're just tinier than i am! hahahahaha!!!!!! i love beer....and food.....and fighting....BURP!


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

oh im tinier in height but in length i dont think so..... :laugh: Russ is overcompensating for something thats missing!!!!!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

oh really? all the hair means i had overactive hormones gorwing up which also means I am longer in a certain area!!!!! LOL i bet you would lose in one on one combat with me.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

no i posess grace something you could never even begin to decipher not your brutish whack it and hope it dies  i hit it and know it dies

and that also means your erm piece is covered in hair :laugh:


----------



## Warsmith Faustus (Mar 25, 2008)

everyone has said which positive aspects of the primarchs them emulate, yet no one has said if they possess the negatives as well, namely almost every primarch's tendency to let his pride or arrogance lead his marines either to damnation (like Fulgrim), or death (Dorn and the Iron Cage)


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

like i said before i do emulate russ in all his qualities good and bad. i tend to make rash decisions like he did, have a short temper(not like angron), and have a strong dislike of people who lie and use deciet to get what they want, in fact its very close to disdain. as for you noisemarine russ was the only primarch to beat the emperor in a challenge and beat horus in one on one combat, mine is not hack and slash because to say that means that there is no skill involved. russ's fighting style was not fulgrim's who did not fight like angron who basically was hack and slash with a whole bunch of mean assholeness and blood up the ass. also i believe that fulgrim did not even challenge the emperor while russ did, dont know if that is good or not but it shows that he didnt just throw his loyalty around to whoever, ehem chaos gods, jk. even when he fought the emperor the battle was absolutely titanic. anywho i would rather be russ anyways if i had a choice between any primarch and his legion, hardcore fighters, drinkers, eaters, killers and the only reason they werent a bigger part of the heresy was because they had pushed so far into the galactic core on the great crusade, world after world falling to them. plus who doesnt want to be a werewolf? lol


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

maybe Corax...sorta mysterious...Corax is guilty, sometimes I feel guilty....yep I'm Corax...


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Alpharius/Omegon, im very secretive and sneaky , and my favorite colours are blue n green


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

bad side of me is like Angron in some respects as my temper is short and when i lose it i know i make rash mistakes that shouldn't have happened. I can't stand liars or secrets and hidden things, people that have no concept of honour and loyalty towards what is supposedto be sacred to them really piss me off too. I know he wasn't a primarch but the character of Garviel Loken springs to mind when desribing my values and certain aspects of how i think.

"Damn it Tarik secrets and hidden things "
Garviel Loken False Gods


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

I like Primarchs Lorgar the most!k:


----------



## Centurian (May 25, 2008)

I would have to say for me it has to be Horus. After reading the dark Heresy books and how he fell from grace I would have to say I am like him before he fell to the Dark Gods.


----------



## Wreska (Aug 16, 2008)

Probably Alpharius Omegon because everyone got two different selves ( and im one of the best proofs^^) :crazy:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I was sure I commented on this thread... 
I can't believe no one has opted for Ferrus Mannus! I think I have his stubborn sense of Honour and Duty. Though I try not to be single minded I think I can let somethings get the better of me that other people would look at differently


----------



## Plague Champion (Sep 22, 2008)

Montarion definetly, no real reason, he's just so much cooler then all the other's. I also guess how before the heresy he stood up for the little guy like on his home planet


----------



## Shattuck (Sep 22, 2008)

Konrad Curze for me, he has always been my favorite simply because he realized the only way to defeat an enemy is to in some ways become them, and the fact that he was initially loyal to the Emperor even though he knew from the beginning what would happen to him. And it doesn't hurt that he mastered the art of fear tactics, because fear has always been the most interesting of human emotions to me.


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Okaaaaaay... just sat and read this thread and was kinda hoping there'd be a link to a multiple choice question that resulted in your Primarch... Or... a list of the Primarchs with their strengths/weaknesses...

But alas it would seem, I need to read up A LOT more of the background stuff before making a choice!

Fun thread though guys!


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

Konrad Curze, because I'm regularly in touch with my dark side.


----------

